# deleted photo recovery



## photohobo (Apr 15, 2007)

I accidentally deleted a photo from my sd card last night and have been having trouble recovering it. I deleted it with the camera (a kodak) rather than on a computer or card reader. I have tried a number of photo/file recovery programs which have recovered numerous photos which I intentionally deleted up to a couple of years ago, but can't seem to get the one deleted just last night. Does it sound like this shot is gone for good or is it possible a better program would be able to recover it. The programs I tried included one called cardrecovery and one called file recover I think. Let me know if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## photohobo (Apr 16, 2007)

I have done a little more research with no success. I have used almost all of the programs listed at http://www.ultimateslr.com/memory-card-recovery.php and the ones that provide previews do not contain the image I'm looking for. Most have the same # of images listed for what they can uncover. I'm thinking that this file is gone for good but I don't know how likely it is that a file is completely unrecoverable.

Any suggestions for a different program to try when others aren't working? 

ps. A program called "digital picture recovery" found a number of tif images along with the usual but the tifs did not provide previews. Is it possible that my lost image is contained in one of these tifs? I don't want to buy the product and find out the tifs are unreadable.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe call/e-mail the card manufacturer and ask them.


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 16, 2007)

i use some porgram called search and recover i think... it works pretty good, I only use the free ones though, cuz i'm cheap...


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 16, 2007)

photohobo said:


> ps. A program called "digital picture recovery" found a number of tif images along with the usual but the tifs did not provide previews. Is it possible that my lost image is contained in one of these tifs? I don't want to buy the product and find out the tifs are unreadable.


 
the tif files may in fact be RAW files. BadCopy Pro (which I purchased) has never failed me yet. So long as you have not written to the card since the error you should be ok.

Was it a RAW file or a jpg?  The preview will possibly not show because you'll need to rename the file to _IMG0001.CR2 rather than .tif

I'd bet it is there though (so long as the card's not been written on).......


----------



## photohobo (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks for the tip. I'll check out badcopy pro. I took about 20 photos after the file was deleted so I'm assuming that means the card has been written on. Which from your post I gather could mean the photo is lost forever?


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes I'm afraid if you have written to the card after deletion, chances are it may be lost.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

amendalus said:


> In order to retrieve deleted photos of iPhone, first of all, you should pay attention that once you deleted your data of iPhone by accident, you'd better not continue operating your iPhone again, since the new data will overwrite the data you have already lost.
> With this idea, you can recover your photo unhurriedly, which means there are chances for you to recover the lost data, you need not worry any more.
> I hope my suggestion can help you!



You expect the OP to stop using his phone..........* since 2007?* :er:


----------

